# Best Web hosting Provider in Bangalore



## chorus (Nov 8, 2009)

I want to host a website for my small company which deals with packaging. Can anybody suggest me best Web hosting plan from Bangalore.
so how much bandwidth do i need then?

Is this plan good? ( Follow the link below)
*www.bsnl.co.in/service/webhosting tariff.htm


----------



## rajiv.bandi (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi chorus,
              If you have not yet hosted your site, can u tell which technology u want to use for web site (plain HTML,CSS, javascript or JSP/Java or Php, etc)?

Also do want to host it on your own servers?

Bandwidth depends on the content of your website.


----------

